
Linux Mint 20 “Ulyana” released - Shinkirou
https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3928
======
stallmanite
Would encourage anybody on Ubuntu to give Linux Mint a try. It’s displaced
Lubuntu as my go to distribution due to it being very polished overall while
still being about as lightweight and fast as Lubuntu or Xubuntu.

~~~
Epskampie
Sorry, but would like to advice the other way. I started out on ubuntu, but
tried mint the last year. Now I’m going back to ubuntu with some gnome
extensions, here’s why. Desktop linux in general has many quirks and bugs, and
mint, being less mainstream, even more so. I’ve experienced many subtle errors
with drag & drop, multiscreen support, windows remaining in the taskbar after
being closed, etc. In my experience ubuntu has less of these, and with ‘dash
to panel’ and ‘arc menu’ installed you’ve basicly got 90% of the mint
experience anyway.

No disrespect to any of the hardworking mint people intended, their work
clearly fills a need.

~~~
8bitsrule
Not my experience with Mint Xfce, which I've used, along with Xubuntu, since
V.12. Mint's focus on stability for the user has long been a primary
consideration. EG the 'Timeshift' backup utility has been very helpful.

While I haven't used it, the Cinnamon desktop has been very attractive to
Linux newcomers - recently a rapidly-growing group.

------
nloomans
Release notes can be found here:
[https://www.linuxmint.com/rel_ulyana_cinnamon_whatsnew.php](https://www.linuxmint.com/rel_ulyana_cinnamon_whatsnew.php)

------
simonblack
Before you upgrade to Mint 20 ----

If you are running mysql 5.7 in Mint 19, update your databases to be
compatible with mysql 8.0 _before_ you change to Mint 20.

That mainly means changing your engine to InnoDB instead of MyISAM, and the
character set to utf8mb4 from latin1.

Oh, and I prefer MATE. But I just installed Cinnamon and then installed MATE
using Synaptic. All working well.

------
simonblack
Before you upgrade to Mint 20 ----

If you are running mysql 5.7 in Mint 19, update your databases to be
compatible with mysql 8.0 _before_ you change to Mint 20.

That mainly means changing your engine to InnoDB instead of MyISAM, and the
character set to utf8mb4 from latin1.

------
unixhero
Congratulations Clement and team, massively solid release.

------
raffraffraff
Main reason I'm going to use this: it's ubuntu without snap. And snap is the
devil.

~~~
throwaway4666
The main reason for me is that Ubuntu somehow breaks at every major upgrade,
while Mint doesn't. That and Cinnamon, of course.

------
NanoWar
Fractional scaling is huge!

